# My motley and common bci



## richyboa72 (Dec 20, 2017)

My 3 year old motley boa is really nice and chilled, i proved him out last year with my bci female, he’s got a great stripe and against his silver sides, always looks angry with his eyebrow spear







the last picture is with one of the babies i produced last March 

Next is my female common bci boa she’s round about 7 and only 5ft but quite solid
She’s a bit of a grump and been tagged a few times by her. She has great markings tho and a weird stripe on her neck






she gave me some great babies last year






Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 20, 2017)

and people call exotics ugly.


----------

